# Flight or No Flight?



## perryluver (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a clipped cockatiel. He's been clipped all his life. The breeders clipped him and I stuck with it for safety reasons. Now I've been considering whether to let him fly or not. The safety reasons really worry me but I want to know if he'll be happy. He's eighteen months now so his feet are really strong and he can run quite fast. He's developed excellent climbing skills too. But I wonder if he'd be happier as a flighted bird. Any suggestions?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

To me, there is nothing more beautiful than seeing a bird fly. All of my birds had their wings clipped when I bought them (I had no say in that), and I never had them clipped again. They all fly really well now (I have four budgies and two cockatiels), and I think it makes them happier and more confident. Sure, they flew into a wall a few times, but they learned their boundaries quickly and they are all good flyers now.
My cockatiels actually fly to me, so in case you wonder if flying will cause the loss of tameness. I don't think so. If the bird is bonded to you, it doesn't matter. You just have to make sure that for example your stove is not on, or your ceiling fan and such things.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Clipped or not clipped is a personal choice. Not everyone lives in a surrounding that can allow safety for their bird not being clipped. You really have to look at what your lifestyle is like and if it is a good fit for you. It is up to you and your surroundings.. no one else. 

There are many people on the forum who have their birds clipped.. and there are many who don't. I personally have 3 out of my 6 clipped.. and again.. that is based on my surroundings and how my birds act within those surroundings. It is a personal choice and only you can make it.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I think birds can be happy either way. I let them have free range of my bedroom so its,easier for unclipped. However, I am soon to clip them all so that my newest baby hatched on January 2nd doesn't feel left out. He will never be able to fly do to injury to both his wings as a newborn.


----------



## RAAV Cockatiels (Feb 11, 2012)

it all comes down to were you live and if it is safe were you live for your bird to fly i clip my cockatiel jacks wings becuase i dont want him to get hurt in my home but i wish i did not have to clip his wings but i run a reptile rescue so there are lots of things he could get in to

i feel safety sould come first if you cant make it safe clip if you can make it safe its up to you


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

eduardo said:


> To me, there is nothing more beautiful than seeing a bird fly. All of my birds had their wings clipped when I bought them (I had no say in that), and I never had them clipped again. They all fly really well now (I have four budgies and two cockatiels), and I think it makes them happier and more confident. Sure, they flew into a wall a few times, but they learned their boundaries quickly and they are all good flyers now.
> My cockatiels actually fly to me, so in case you wonder if flying will cause the loss of tameness. I don't think so. If the bird is bonded to you, it doesn't matter. You just have to make sure that for example your stove is not on, or your ceiling fan and such things.


I could not agree with you more.I am definitely against clipping bird s wings


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's based on your situation. My tiel can fly and I'm very happy that he can. However, he also is pretty docile and really only flies to me or back to his cage. If I didn't think it was safe for him to fly, I'd clip them. You just have to exercise caution- the ceiling fans are always off when he's out. When I'm cooking, he goes back in his cage, etc.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree that it is your responsibility...if your home is not safe enough or your bird tends to get startled and fly vigorously (like my male) then clipped wings can save their lives. I understand that a bird should fly that is why God gave them wings  ... but again a living bird with clipped wings is better and can be happier than a bird that is capable of flying but hurts himself all the time


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

My birds are clipped. 

We have people coming and going all day, the back door is usually wide open so the dogs can go in and out, the ceiling fan is on frequently, we have a wall floor to ceiling windows in both the dining room and family room (the cage is right between).

If my birds were fully flighted, they would end up spending the vast majority of the day in their cage.

With them clipped, the cage is almost always open when we are home (and there is almost always someone home), and they spend a lot of time on someone's shoulder.

For our household and situation, it just makes sense to keep them clipped.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

People say birds are meant to fly which is why they have wings. But are they meant to be living inside a building no. 
I clip for safety, it would break my heart if Spike hurt himself flying into something or out the door. He will follow me any where if flighted and that includes in the kitchen where my cocker spaniel (bird dog) stays when they are out.
If your tiels live in an avairy with a double safety door sure let them be flighted but if they live in the house with you, Iam all for clipping. 
There are many other ways for them to get exercise.


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen too many hack jobs including by some vets to advocate clipping. It can be just as dangerous (in some situations) as fully flighted. Done properly it can be good, but in my area avian vets are few. I know one vet that specializes in herps and birds. My vet consults her for day to day stuff and we see her when one of my critters has something going on that needs a better look. Also there are some birds that will starve if clipped, a little OT since I mean non-tiels but still, there are times where clipping should not be done.


----------

